

On founders being unprofessional - instakill
http://gilbert.pellegrom.me/on-founders-being-unprofessional/

======
paulhauggis
"However what we don't do is jump on Twitter and start having a go at them.
Immitation is the sincerest form of flattery right? It just isn't that big a
deal."

So, you admit you copied (or were inspired by) the designs and don't like the
fact that you are being called out on Twitter. Who is acting unprofessional
now? In the future, you should hire someone to make a new design, so these
things don't happen.

Twitter seems to be the method of choice these days for silencing opposing
viewpoints. Don't like what someone says or believes? Get the masses to band
together and get them fired.

It happened with the (ex)Mozilla CEO, it could happen to you. This is why I
choose to stay anonymous online.

Some day, I hope this nonsense stops.

